# Unwanted reboot when using sshfs + kde + gui editor



## Mage (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a reproduc*i*ble issue with SSHFS.


```
mage@martina ~ $ cd temp
mage@martina ~/temp $ mkdir remote
mage@martina ~/temp $ sshfs xxx.hu: remote
mage@martina ~/temp $ cd remote/
mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ touch alma
mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ echo hello > korte
mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ nano alma
mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ nano korte
```

Everything seems fine until I open the files with a GUI editor, for example Geany. As soon as I save the file my system reboots without any warning. There is no shutdown process. It is like pressing the reset button. Saving with Bluefish does the very same. Nano and Mcedit don't do this.

I experienced this issue several months ago. Since then I upgraded everything several times: world, KDE, all packages. I can't tell if SSHFS had the same version as now, however I removed and reinstalled it serveral times.

My system is stable (24 hours with Prime95). The whole system is on ZFS.

The reboot happens every time I try to save a file over SSHFS with Geany or Bluefish.


```
mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ uname -a
FreeBSD martina 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Tue May 29 21:08:26 CEST 2012     
root@martina:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ pkg_info | grep sshfs
fusefs-sshfs-2.4    Mount remote directories over ssh

mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ pkg_info | grep kde
kde-4.8.3           The meta-port for KDE Software Compilation 4
kde-baseapps-4.8.3_1 Basic applications for the KDE system
kde-runtime-4.8.3_1 Basic applications for the KDE system
kde-wallpapers-4.8.3 Set of wallpapers for the KDE Plasma workspace
kde-workspace-4.8.3_1 Basic applications for the KDE system
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.8.3 The Oxygen icon theme for KDE
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.2 Handles shared MIME database under ${KDE4_PREFIX}
kde4-xdg-env-1.0.1  Script which hooks into startkde and helps KDE pick up XDG 
kdeadmin-4.8.3_1    KDE Admin applications
kdeartwork-4.8.3_1  KDE Artworks Themes
kdegraphics-4.8.3   Graphics utilities for KDE 4 (meta-port)
kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.8.3_1 Mobipocket plugins for Strigi indexing, Okular and thumbnai
kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.8.3_1 Strigi analyzers for various graphics file formats
kdegraphics-svgpart-4.8.3_1 SVG KPart
kdegraphics-thumbnailers-4.8.3_1 Thumbnailers for various graphics file formats
kdehier4-1.0.10     Utility port that creates hierarchy of shared KDE4 director
kdelibs-4.8.3_1     Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdemultimedia-4.8.3_1 KDE Multimedia applications
kdenetwork-4.8.3_2  KDE Network applications
kdepimlibs-4.8.3_1  Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdeplasma-addons-4.8.3_1 Extra plasmoids for KDE4
kdesdk-4.8.3_1      KDE Software Development Kit
kdeutils-4.8.3      Collection of utilities for KDE 4
kdewebdev-4.8.3_1   Comprehensive html/website development environment
pam_kde-1.0         PAM modules for KDE Display Manager
polkit-kde-0.99.0_3 KDE4 frontend to PolKit-1

mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ pkg_info | grep geany
geany-0.21_1        A fast and lightweight GTK+ IDE

mage@martina ~/temp/remote $ pkg_info | grep bluefish
bluefish-2.2.2_1    HTML editor designed for the experienced web designer
```


----------



## Mage (Jun 15, 2012)

Could anyone confirm this or give some advice?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't remember the name but I heard someone else complaining about a similar issue. I'm not sure but it might be because of file locking. It doesn't seem to handle it very well. I would start by kicking this upstream as I have a feeling it's something fuse does. You can also try to contact the port's maintainer, perhaps he's familiar with the issue.


----------



## Mage (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you, I sent an email to the package maintainer.


----------

